# books for cpc exam



## judy gilbertson (Oct 20, 2012)

If I take the CPC exam May 2013 can I use my 2012 books or do I need to buy a new set?


----------



## rphillips (Oct 22, 2012)

You have to use the current year's book.. So if you aren't taking it until next year, you will need the 2013 books. Books change every year with additions, deletions, etc...

Hope this helps!

Robin Phillips


----------



## twizzle (Oct 22, 2012)

*CPC books*



rphillips said:


> You have to use the current year's book.. So if you aren't taking it until next year, you will need the 2013 books. Books change every year with additions, deletions, etc...
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> Robin Phillips


Having said that, I took my CPMA last week and someone taking CPC had 2011 books, apart from HCPCS which was 2009! The proctor didn't say anything. My attitude is that if people want to use old books, let them. They are at a disadvantage, not AAPC.


----------



## AprilSueMadison (Oct 23, 2012)

According to aapc, you may use the books from the current year and previous years.  It would be in your best benefit though to make sure any older versions are updated.

Books from future years that are no in effect yet are not allowed on the exams.


----------

